# What have I done?



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

(technically, this belongs on the Seiko forum, but I thought you all might enjoy it more)

This spring marked a milestone birthday for me. I began the hunt for a commemorative watch months in advance, but, no joy. While I was captivated by the Breguet 7787 Classique, having gone so far as to handle one in the metal, I'm not yet at the level of watch collecting that would let me buy a watch the sales tax on which would have been more than the values of most of my other watches.

I digress.

As much as I love Grand Seiko, I didn't want just another Grand Seiko. Save for the Carl F. Bucherer Manero Peripheral, nothing Swiss was calling (the Manero has a peripheral rotor that doesn't cover the movement, I urge you to all go take a look). I wanted something that would only be noticed by a WIS. And something that would stand out from the rest of my collection. My WUS signature kind of steered me in the right direction, as did a recent post on thin Spring Drives.

I went Credor. More specifically, the white-faced, handwound, dressy, GCLP993.

































My pix are pretty weak, I know. This is a watch made for a macro lens and photo skills I don't have, here's a link to the best pix I've seen of the 993: https://www.watchprosite.com/page-w.../s-0/t--any-owners-of-the-credor-ref-gclp993/

The simplicity and exquisite finishing of the watch just spoke to me. I'm not a big fan of PR indicators, but this one is balanced with the big date and crown in a way I did not see on the GS Spring Drives. I find the dial very well-arranged.

Now, some of you may recall a slight tone of..... disdain(?) in posts when I've mentioned Spring Drive. Well, I'm not too proud to admit I might have been wrong (here is where I backpedal). All improvements in horology are worth consideration, even quartz crystals and ICs. I spent a lot of time reading about Spring Drive (Timeless has a great detailed explanation of how it works, go enjoy). How could I stand against a watch with the best of both worlds, the romance and charm of a mechanical drive, and the accuracy of quartz, without the quirks of a mechanical escapement or a battery. Yes, I have had Spring Drives on my wrist, and I knew the smooth second hand sweep was hypnotic, but having it on my wrist now on my new watch is doubly so.

OK - so, having had this on the wrist for just a day, here are my preliminary impressions:


the hands are AWESOME, one of the best features of the watch - the second and minute reach to the outer edge of the minute ticks, the hour hand extends to within a tenth of a mm of the stick indices (I used my 10x loupe), and hour and minute are the same shape as the Eichii hands;
case and face finishing are a bit better than GS - the case shines in a warm way I haven't seen on my GSs (might just be the new dad bragging about his baby, though). The dual-wheel big date is crazy great, the inner edges of the date cutouts are mirrored (just visible in the last photo I took). The minute ticks are slightly tapered, mimicking the shape of the indices;
movement finish is a level above GS - bridges and screw holes are all chamfered and polished, screw heads are blued (though with the silver slots, that might be paint);
timekeeping seems to be spot-on, but a day isn't enough to tell with a Spring Drive;
the crown is too small for a handwinder, it's 5 mm, vs. 6 mm on my SBGW035, and 7 mm on my SBGJ001;
winding is not the lovely experience that I enjoy with the 9S64 movement on my 035; it feels stiff;
power reserve looks to be more than the advertised 48 hrs - I wound the watch about 9.5 hours ago and the PR is just a smidge below the middle of the first 12 hour segment (in other words, shows ~ 6 hours used, when 9 have elapsed).
In days to come I will try to report on the power reserve and whether the date changes immediately at midnight.

I replaced the original croc strap deployant with a Hirsch Performance Paul in black - I want to wear this watch over the summer and my wrist perspires so heavily it would have ruined the croc strap in days. The Hirsch is a bit stiff, I might try a DiModell with their Aero lining, does anyone have feedback?

BTW, the other contender was the braceleted GCLP995, but I read the silver-on-silver hand/dial combo was hard to read (that blue second hand, though!). Here's a promo photo showing both:









I did not get the bracelet, it's pricey, and I think this watch is dressy enough to deserve staying on a strap.

After wearing the Credor yesterday I put on my GSs for a few minutes today - somehow, they felt a little less special :-( , but that's probably me being on my honeymoon and being unfairly critical of old girlfriends.

Thanks to WUS member lethaltoes for giving me some advice on the watch, and to Joe Kirk for answering my question regarding servicing (back to Japan it'll go). And to Katsu Higuchi for his always top grade service, he made buying the watch very easy and enjoyable.

So, what do I do about my signature? How 'bout "(nearly) all mechanical, all the time"?

Edit: here's a picture of the date window taken with a real camera, you can see the 5's reflection:


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cool watch, congratulations. Nine times out of ten, I'd go for a model on a bracelet instead of a leather strap. In this case, the blue second hand would've absolutely sealed the deal. But that's just my personal preference. In any event, well done.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

whineboy said:


> So, what do I do about my signature? How 'bout "(nearly) all mechanical, all the time"?


How is spring drive not mechanical? Can it not count as mechanical unless it's 100% mechanical?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Great classic clean looking piece. Congratulations. Enjoy it in the very best of health.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

ajbutler13 said:


> Very cool watch, congratulations. Nine times out of ten, I'd go for a model on a bracelet instead of a leather strap. In this case, the blue second hand would've absolutely sealed the deal. But that's just my personal preference. In any event, well done.


Thank you for the kind thoughts.

Yes, that blued second hand screams 'get me'. It was a tough, tough choice. Came down to preferring the dressier look of a strap and the white face. On a bracelet, I think it looks 'meh'.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> How is spring drive not mechanical? Can it not count as mechanical unless it's 100% mechanical?


I like the way you think  .

To my mind, it can't be mechanical because regulation, the heart of the watch, is by a quartz crystal oscillator and integrated circuit that uses electricity and magnetism to control the braking force applied to the glide wheel (instead of the pallets and escape wheel of an escapement). But if the members of this forum feel it's mechanical, I'm happy to keep my signature unchanged.

I happen to agree with the Timeless review, which says Spring Drive is neither mechanical nor quartz, it's just Spring Drive.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

whineboy said:


> I like the way you think  .
> 
> To my mind, it can't be mechanical because *regulation, the heart of the watch, is by a quartz crystal oscillator and integrated circuit that uses electricity and magnetism to control the braking force applied to the glide wheel (instead of the pallets and escape wheel of an escapement)*. But if the members of this forum feel it's mechanical, I'm happy to keep my signature unchanged.
> 
> I happen to agree with the Timeless review, which says Spring Drive is neither mechanical nor quartz, it's just Spring Drive.


I admit I don't know much about spring drive, or human biology for that matter, but I'd say it's heart is the mainspring, and also, like our hearts, it generates electricity to make it all beat properly. :-!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Love a nice Credor. They're almost irresistible once you've decided that a model you like is in the realm of attainability. I respect your choice going strap, but I definitely would have added the bracelet. It's one of the nicest bracelets of any brand that I've handled. It has a silky elegant quality to it.

PS. I think the case finishing quality is the same as GS, though not better.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Congratulations on the Credor. The bracelet version was on my shortlist for contemplation on my trip to Japan but I have some other targets that I won't digress into. 

Suffice to say I think it's a wonderful choice and I can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats! And thanks for the great write-up, it was a pleasure to read.

I also agree that Spring Drive is neither mechanical nor quartz, it's too unique to be broadly categorised as anything but itself.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I admit I don't know much about spring drive, or human biology for that matter, but I'd say it's heart is the mainspring, and also, like our hearts, it generates electricity to make it all beat properly. :-!


You know, you are right. The mainspring is the heart, the escapement is the brain.

Like the way you think, especially since it means I can keep the WUS signature! Spring Drive = mechanical, it is!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

The finishing of the case is close to GS at this level of Credor, I agree with you. The movement, however, is a level higher.

I might still buy the bracelet, especially hearing how you liked it. I just think this watch on bracelet looks too dressed down. Imagine an SBGW253 on bracelet?

Higuchi said he could order it, but it's nearly $1K (interestingly, the price difference between the 993 and 995 on the Credor site is only $630. Guess there's a premium for an aftermarket bracelet). Normally I recommend buying the bracelet even if you aren't sure how much you'll wear it, it's just that, here, the price is so substantial, and, at heart, I'm a cheap old codger.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I enjoyed reading your thoughts on obtaining a commemorative wristwatch. I like that you wanted a fairly next level piece and I believe you have done just that. Wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

whineboy said:


> The finishing of the case is close to GS at this level of Credor, I agree with you. The movement, however, is a level higher.
> 
> I might still buy the bracelet, especially hearing how you liked it. I just think this watch on bracelet looks too dressed down. Imagine an SBGW253 on bracelet?
> 
> Higuchi said he could order it, but it's nearly $1K (interestingly, the price difference between the 993 and 995 on the Credor site is only $630. Guess there's a premium for an aftermarket bracelet). Normally I recommend buying the bracelet even if you aren't sure how much you'll wear it, it's just that, here, the price is so substantial, and, at heart, I'm a cheap old codger.


I tend to buy extra strap in case of leather band watches. I have one spare for my W253 and 2 spare for my R305. The OEM ones can become harder to source later when discontinued etc.

I wouldn't go bracelet with your model imo. It's a beautiful leather strap it's on. I'd get a second OEM as spare and just wear the heck out of the one it came on. Gives you a bit of peace of mind I think.

I've bought OEM bracelets only on watches I never see going back on strap. My Alpinist is one, and the SPB053 is another.


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

Love this watch. It's on my shortlist of next major purchase. There aren't many reviews on it so thanks for yours. Enjoy it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

whineboy said:


> The finishing of the case is close to GS at this level of Credor, I agree with you. The movement, however, is a level higher.
> 
> I might still buy the bracelet, especially hearing how you liked it. I just think this watch on bracelet looks too dressed down. Imagine an SBGW253 on bracelet?
> 
> Higuchi said he could order it, but it's nearly $1K (interestingly, the price difference between the 993 and 995 on the Credor site is only $630. Guess there's a premium for an aftermarket bracelet). Normally I recommend buying the bracelet even if you aren't sure how much you'll wear it, it's just that, here, the price is so substantial, and, at heart, I'm a cheap old codger.


Well it was 100 for the bracelet and 530 for that sex blue second hand!

I've had mixed feelings on this credor. I love a big date and I think a power reserve is cool....but on a dress watch? I dunno, it's really cool but I feel like I'd get a GO at this price point and wanting some complications in a dressy piece. Still love this one, I'm sure you'll love this one till the day you pass it down to your kids or umm just some kid that mows your lawn once you get too old to do it!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

DustinS said:


> Well it was 100 for the bracelet and 530 for that sex blue second hand!
> 
> I've had mixed feelings on this credor. I love a big date and I think a power reserve is cool....but on a dress watch? I dunno, it's really cool but I feel like I'd get a GO at this price point and wanting some complications in a dressy piece. Still love this one, I'm sure you'll love this one till the day you pass it down to your kids or umm just some kid that mows your lawn once you get too old to do it!


You are right, this is not a dress watch. I consider it dressy, not dress, due to the PR and big date. Having spent time in the dress watch thread, I think it's safe to say none of us are ever going to agree on just what is a dress watch (me - thin, uncomplicated, unlumed, on a strap, this fails on thickness (9.8 mm) and complications). I did eye some GOs, but they didn't pull on me the way this did, the uniqueness of a handwound Spring Drive was part of the draw.

No kids, no lawn, so maybe a like-minded WIS, I should start taking names now.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> I tend to buy extra strap in case of leather band watches. I have one spare for my W253 and 2 spare for my R305. The OEM ones can become harder to source later when discontinued etc.
> 
> I wouldn't go bracelet with your model imo. It's a beautiful leather strap it's on. I'd get a second OEM as spare and just wear the heck out of the one it came on. Gives you a bit of peace of mind I think.
> 
> I've bought OEM bracelets only on watches I never see going back on strap. My Alpinist is one, and the SPB053 is another.


I'm thinking the same, Zuiko, thanks for the affirmation. I found some nice Teju lizard straps that might work for daily wear, but having 1-2x of the original GS straps is a good idea.

Oh - I haven't tried out the original deployant - it looks nicely polished, and was tight enough that I haven't opened it yet. Maybe in the fall.....


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Very special piece. Congratulations. Wear it in good health 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

whineboy said:


> You are right, this is not a dress watch. I consider it dressy, not dress, due to the PR and big date. Having spent time in the dress watch thread, I think it's safe to say none of us are ever going to agree on just what is a dress watch (me - thin, uncomplicated, unlumed, on a strap, this fails on thickness (9.8 mm) and complications). I did eye some GOs, but they didn't pull on me the way this did, the uniqueness of a handwound Spring Drive was part of the draw.
> 
> No kids, no lawn, so maybe a like-minded WIS, I should start taking names now.


Oh I don't consider it a dress watch either, completely agree with you, lol. But it kinda I dunno is like, it's a sport's coat watch, and I only do a sports coat to dress up. call that what you will. But it's imo trying to be a dress watch if that makes sense.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice piece, congrats!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

DustinS said:


> Oh I don't consider it a dress watch either, completely agree with you, lol. But it kinda I dunno is like, it's a sport's coat watch, and I only do a sports coat to dress up. call that what you will. But it's imo trying to be a dress watch if that makes sense.


Sports coat watch. Perfect description. Since I work from home, that is still pretty dressy for me.

Edit - two late night observations:

Date change began at 11:00 and was complete at 11:55.

If there is an AR coating on the crystal, I'm not seeing it.

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## prlwatch (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome watch. I really like the bracelet version when I saw it at NY Seiko boutique. To have Spring Drive in such a classy size is great.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

With a watch like this I wouldn’t care what anyone categorised it as. Dress, sport whatever. It’s just a damn fine watch whichever way you look at it. 

I’d wear it in any situation that I felt like wearing it 

The movement looks special too and I suspect might have some hand finishing in the bevels which I think takes it up a notch for sure. The mainspring case bevels look polished as do other edges.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful watch! I always (and still do) wanted this movement in one of the Credor Node models they used to make 10 years ago. I *do* love a big date - and it's nice to have something different. I think the hand-wind 7R calibre is incredibly under-used by Seiko.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Domo said:


> Beautiful watch! I always (and still do) wanted this movement in one of the Credor Node models they used to make 10 years ago. I *do* love a big date - and it's nice to have something different. I think the hand-wind 7R calibre is incredibly under-used by Seiko.


Thanks, Domo. While doing my research on this watch I read a lot of your older posts on handwound Spring Drives. Also good discussions by Cazalea and others on The WatchPro Site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd still encourage you to obtain the bracelet, or at least go to the boutique to try and handle one in person to decide whether or not it's worth it or if there's any chance you'd ever enjoy it. A piece like this that I assume you intend to enjoy long term if not life time, deserves to have that basic option at the owner's disposal, if there is one manufactured and available for the piece. Especially given the high quality of this bracelet and the fact that it may not be available for purchase forever. Of course key is if you'd ever possibly actually use it.


----------



## GMT_Bezel (May 22, 2018)

Nice Watch! I have yet to see a Credor out in the wild. Maybe someday!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> I'd still encourage you to obtain the bracelet, or at least go to the boutique to try and handle one in person to decide whether or not it's worth it or if there's any chance you'd ever enjoy it. A piece like this that I assume you intend to enjoy long term if not life time, deserves to have that basic option at the owner's disposal, if there is one manufactured and available for the piece. Especially given the high quality of this bracelet and the fact that it may not be available for purchase forever. Of course key is if you'd ever possibly actually use it.


Not ruling it out, bluedialer. I stopped by the NYC boutique a month ago hoping to see this model or the 991 or the 995, but Jim Turi the manager said this was not something they had now. I can go back to see if the same bracelet is on other model Credors. The feel may help me make up my mind.

I really really like it on the strap (Hirsch Paul is OK for hot weather, but not the most supple, I might break down and get a nice Camille Fournet).

Oh - two more observations:+1 after 3 days, and the PR seems like it's going to be an additional 3-6 hours over the spec'd 48. No real gripes yet, I just wish it wound as nicely as the 9S64 movement (delightful feel of the spring tensioning and the click buzzing as you wind).


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I was lucky enough to see a version of this watch and it is truly impressive in it's quality.

If I hadn't found another unexpected watch out of the blue it would have been hard to pass up. I also tried a leather strap Credor, a newer design that was quite appealing too.









Here with the other Credor and I loved the blued hands of the other which are very Eichi like....









And I got to see and handle an Eichi II, well I saw two and handled one over the last few days. It's in another league altogether but some of my other journeys to some pre-owned stores have switched on the high end Swiss radar again so I'm in a holding pattern atm. Too many watches arriving in the next few months to really go crazy.

But this Credor is very nice indeed.

What was interesting with the pictured strap Credor is that it had a bracelet partner but the dials were different. The leather had a concentric circle pattern whereas the bracelet had a radial pattern. I didn't get a picture of both together unfortunately. The shop lights were heavily tungsten light balanced.









I thought that was the gold Eichi till I saw the price.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> I was lucky enough to see a version of this watch and it is truly impressive in it's quality.
> 
> If I hadn't found another unexpected watch out of the blue it would have been hard to pass up. I also tried a leather strap Credor, a newer design that was quite appealing too.
> 
> ...


Nice report, Zuiko, I look forward to hearing about your new purchases, I'm sure they will be special.

I appreciate your photos of the GCLP995 (braceleted / blued second hand); it confirms my preference for the strap, to my eye, the bracelet dresses down the watch more than I like. Also, how readable are the steel hands on the radial silvered dial under indirect light?

The newer design you mentioned looks like the GCLH977; Credor offers six variations of that model, a few with Spring Drive, others with the 8J81 HAQ movement ( https://www.credor.com/lineup/mens/ ). I looked at it because of the great blued hands, but I could not get past the octagonal case. I like my watch cases round.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Yes the GCLH977...

















I love the look..... off my arm 

It's very far from the tool watch territories where I normally dwell. But there's no denying it's a marvellous watch. The bracelet GCLP995 I can definitely handle but I agree that the octagon is just a bit too far of a stretch for me too.

Also numerals... I'm not an hour index numeral person really. Especially not Roman numerals lol.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> Yes the GCLH977...
> 
> I love the look..... off my arm
> 
> ...


Totally agree, especially about the roman numerals. Credors are beautifully made, but not all appeal to me.


----------



## Chilidog67 (May 24, 2018)

whineboy said:


> Sports coat watch. Perfect description. Since I work from home, that is still pretty dressy for me....


I hail from rather humble beginnings and was raised up in a very blue collar world.
And that watch would have been worn with one's Sunday best and with not an once of shame.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Chilidog67 said:


> I hail from rather humble beginnings and was raised up in a very blue collar world.
> And that watch would have been worn with one's Sunday best and with not an once of shame.


That's a beautiful way to describe it, thank you!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Just a few more photos showing the beautiful starkness of the Credor GCLP993.

I know it's humblebragging, but one of the problems with this watch is that you really only see the crazy level of detail of the hands and indices when you use a loupe. The index tips are beveled and overhang, the tips of the hands are scalloped. and the inside edge of the date window is mirrored. None of it can be seen by naked eye.

I am adoring this watch - it has been on my wrist every day for 10 days and I plan to give it a month's run-in. The other watches are getting very jealous.

Oh, and, I had a chance to handle the bracelet at the NYC Seiko Boutique. It's a very very nice bracelet indeed and I am giving it serious thought.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

That is a very nice watch. I am looking to get a dress watch, it will now be on my list while looking at several GS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

whineboy said:


> Just a few more photos showing the beautiful starkness of the Credor GCLP993.
> 
> I know it's humblebragging, but one of the problems with this watch is that you really only see the crazy level of detail of the hands and indices when you use a loupe. The index tips are beveled and overhang, the tips of the hands are scalloped. and the inside edge of the date window is mirrored. None of it can be seen by naked eye.
> 
> ...


A childhood meme around here was a great American ad about a certain credit card delivered by an actor who used to play a detective on a show and the slogan of "don't leave home without it".

That's how I felt about a 10x loupe in Japan; admittedly my trips were to see some amazing watches but a loupe with high end watches like the Credor gives so much more eye candy.

I picked up a German branded plastic watchmaker's 10x loupe from a Japanese camera store and it's become even easier.

My foray into the Omega 60th anniversary watches has introduced me to new bracelet styles but the Credor bracelet was very special even with my Speedmaster right beside it to compare.

There's also the beads of rice on the recent T241 and a new discovery for me was the SBGV235 bracelet which I tried and which was ultra comfortable.

I envy the increased appreciation that people with more concentrated collections have for their watches. I experience my watches in mere glimpses compared to being able to have extended wear for a month. I look forward to reading about any new little discoveries you have with it.

After seeing the Credor range in real life now, I know (as much as one can know in just half an hour) the joy it must be bringing to you.


----------



## curvexguy (Nov 2, 2010)

whineboy said:


> movement finish is a level above GS - bridges and screw holes are all chamfered and polished, screw heads are blued (though with the silver slots, that might be paint);


Hi whineboy,

The watch is gorgeous, wear it in good health. In case nobody else has responded to your doubts about the screws, following is a link to a nice article on the various kinds of watch screw bluing. If you scroll down you'll see some great pictures of properly blued screws, and yes, the slots appear to be silver. Not a guarantee of course, but you do have your loupe so you'll be able to compare.

EXPLAINED: How To Blue Steel Screws The Traditional Way - With A Flame And Lots Of Patience | SJX Watches

So don't be blue.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> A childhood meme around here was a great American ad about a certain credit card delivered by an actor who used to play a detective on a show and the slogan of "don't leave home without it".
> 
> That's how I felt about a 10x loupe in Japan; admittedly my trips were to see some amazing watches but a loupe with high end watches like the Credor gives so much more eye candy.
> 
> ...


Hi Zuiko - you must be a professional writer, because you do express yourself well.

I have a GS beads of rice bracelet on my SBGW035, and, you are right, it's incredibly comfortable. I slipped it on last night for an hour, it's like cool, flexible mesh on your skin. It's the only metal bracelet I've worn that can be called 'supple'. I think it's GS's best bracelet. Saw the T241 again last week and it is a very special watch.

Regarding the 10X loupe, as I've mentioned on other threads, it's not my friend when it comes to scratches and dings. A minor hairline barely visible to the eye becomes a scratch, a nick becomes a gouge. I try to use my loupes more to look at the faces and movements than the cases.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

curvexguy said:


> Hi whineboy,
> 
> The watch is gorgeous, wear it in good health. In case nobody else has responded to your doubts about the screws, following is a link to a nice article on the various kinds of watch screw bluing. If you scroll down you'll see some great pictures of properly blued screws, and yes, the slots appear to be silver. Not a guarantee of course, but you do have your loupe so you'll be able to compare.
> 
> ...


Hi curvexguy, thank you for calling attention to the SJX Watches article on bluing screws, I learned a lot. I've read a few SJX Watches articles recently and they impress me with their clarity and attention to detail.

Promise not to be blue - the smooth sweep of Spring Drive is keeping my spirits up  .


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontopo (May 2, 2011)

curvexguy said:


> Hi whineboy,
> 
> The watch is gorgeous, wear it in good health. In case nobody else has responded to your doubts about the screws, following is a link to a nice article on the various kinds of watch screw bluing. If you scroll down you'll see some great pictures of properly blued screws, and yes, the slots appear to be silver. Not a guarantee of course, but you do have your loupe so you'll be able to compare.
> 
> ...


The silver slot needn't be evidence of chemical or paint bluing; in fact, it would rather be consistent with heat-bluing. Screws are nickel-coated. But only steel will blue with heat. Prior to the bluing process, the nickel coating is removed from the screw-head but it can't be removed from the slot. That's why it remains in its original colour. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/blue-screw-process-71573.html. Obviously that difficulty wouldn't exist with paint-bluing.


----------



## toontopo (May 2, 2011)

T


----------



## nomking77 (Nov 24, 2018)

You went for the best, Super Clean.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

nomking77 said:


> You went for the best, Super Clean.


Thank you for the compliment!

I confess, the new Grand Seiko handwound Spring Drive SBGY003 made me wonder whether I had made a mistake. After seeing its movement through the caseback and focusing on the silver hands on a silver dial with radial patterning, I realized I had not.


----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)

I think that maybe you're wired a little like me in the head with regard to big purchases and were vacillating on whether or not to have buyer's remorse about your choice. Hopefully this thread has helped allay any any such tendency. It is a very fine watch - wear it and love it, without reservation.

Coincidentally my SBGA375G was bought a short while after my "milestone birthday". Having read your thread I've decided it was a belated milestone-birthday present to myself.


----------



## prlwatch (Sep 25, 2014)

whineboy, how do you feel about the date wheels' color not matching the white of the dial? 

Does anyone know the reason why the designer would have chosen a color not to match?

It's my only concern about an otherwise amazing watch.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi prlwatch, I owe you a response. I only checked this thread today because the GCLP933 went on my wrist for the coming week in honor of my quitting a job I never really enjoyed - last day is Friday, yes!

I agree, the lemony tone of the date wheel is a bit off from the pure white of the dial. Perhaps it's done so the date stands out? Perhaps they chose a single color that works with both the white-faced 993 and the silver-faced 995? Perhaps it's a production issue - the face is laquered, and I have no idea if that can be used for the date wheels. Anyway, I have to post a photo, right?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you're still enjoying the Credor whineboy. I've picked up a few myself over the past year:

View attachment IMG_0983.jpg


View attachment IMG_0961.jpg


Both are HAQ, although using different methods (the first watch uses a twin quartz movement, the second an 8J81). One day I want a spring drive as well, but with GS prices escalating out of control my best bet is a pre-owned Credor, which still flies under the radar enough even in WIS circles that demand hasn't skyrocketed yet.


----------



## prlwatch (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for your response. The color difference is a complete non-issue in that pic. Looks great!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

prlwatch said:


> Thanks for your response. The color difference is a complete non-issue in that pic. Looks great!


One more photo taken in direct sunlight. Wearing this watch makes me feel very fortunate.










whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Dudeman1973 (May 22, 2015)

whineboy said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> I confess, the new Grand Seiko handwound Spring Drive SBGY003 made me wonder whether I had made a mistake. After seeing its movement through the caseback and focusing on the silver hands on a silver dial with radial patterning, I realized I had not.


You bought a Spring Drive? 😮

Gave in huh. Lol. 😆

Fantastic piece. Wow. You made the right decision there. Very nice piece. Being the big brother brand to GS, how much better is the finishing?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Had it over a year, still marvelous. I came around to Spring Drive after reading the excellent explanation by Timeless Luxury Watches. 

Finishing is IMHO really better. Nice anglage on the plates, polished and chamfered screw and jewel holes. Not that GS finishing isn’t great, this is just more refined in feel. 


whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## HEQAdmirer (Mar 31, 2016)

Agreed, especially admire the blue seconds hand. Looks like a simple treasure!


----------



## thetony007 (Jul 4, 2018)

not trying to sound crude but may I ask the price for this wonderful piece?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

thetony007 said:


> not trying to sound crude but may I ask the price for this wonderful piece?


I PM'd you.

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

whineboy said:


> Had it over a year, still marvelous. I came around to Spring Drive after reading the excellent explanation by Timeless Luxury Watches.
> 
> Finishing is IMHO really better. Nice anglage on the plates, polished and chamfered screw and jewel holes. Not that GS finishing isn't great, this is just more refined in feel.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously considering purchasing this. I had a chance to see it recently in a boutique before they sent it back to Japan. It was really beautiful but I found it a bit stiff to wind. Now that you've had this awhile can you please comment how it feels to wind it every day? Is it a little chore, does it improve over time, or have you found it really didn't matter? Many thanks.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

palletwheel said:


> I'm seriously considering purchasing this. I had a chance to see it recently in a boutique before they sent it back to Japan. It was really beautiful but I found it a bit stiff to wind. Now that you've had this awhile can you please comment how it feels to wind it every day? Is it a little chore, does it improve over time, or have you found it really didn't matter? Many thanks.


Every bit as stiff to wind today as when it was brand new. Partly due to the tiny crown, which is the size of what you expect on a quartz. The only real weakness of the GCLP99x watches, IMHO. As I think I mentioned earlier, in contrast, my SBGW035 is a joy to wind (and I saw your comments in the SBGW231 thread). So Seiko clearly knows how to make a smooth winding watch.

Edit: please don't get me wrong, I still treasure and adore this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

whineboy said:


> Every bit as stiff to wind today as when it was brand new. Partly due to the tiny crown, which is the size of what you expect on a quartz. The only real weakness of the GCLP99x watches, IMHO. As I think I mentioned earlier, in contrast, my SBGW035 is a joy to wind (and I saw your comments in the SBGW231 thread). So Seiko clearly knows how to make a smooth winding watch.
> 
> Edit: please don't get me wrong, I still treasure and adore this watch.


I'm really torn about getting this as I felt my fingers really had to work to get it to wind. Maybe it rates as a morning exercise workout ? Its a really great piece with one serious weakness. I'll really have to ponder....Its between this piece and the new blue dialed Omega Tressor in stainless. Purchasing both at this time sadly is not in the cards. Many thanks for your comments.


----------



## fairfax (Dec 30, 2010)

whineboy said:


> Every bit as stiff to wind today as when it was brand new. Partly due to the tiny crown, which is the size of what you expect on a quartz. The only real weakness of the GCLP99x watches, IMHO. As I think I mentioned earlier, in contrast, my SBGW035 is a joy to wind (and I saw your comments in the SBGW231 thread). So Seiko clearly knows how to make a smooth winding watch.
> 
> Edit: please don't get me wrong, I still treasure and adore this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the great write up and update! I've been inspired to get a GCPL myself now! Just two questions and wondering from your experience what your thoughts are:

1) I'm considering the GCLP991. It really seems to bring to the forefront the best of Japanese art with urushi and raden work. What are your views compared to the traditional 993/5?
2) In light of the SGBY007 general release, are you still on the side of the Credors with the GS watches getting thinner and having cleaner dials?


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Glad my writeup was helpful. I still enjoy the GCLP993, I really appreciate its very Japanese design.

Raden/urushi is great and if you like the style go for the 991. I don't think it's currently in production, I didn't see it on the Credor site -- if I recall correctly, it was an LE that came with a wonderful raden/urushi box, so you might be looking at pre-owned. Credor Signo Lineup

I believe the GS 9R31 movement is an update of the 7R87A - see my post # 22 here showing they have the same architecture, including PR placement (31 is on the front, 87A on the back): 9R31 vs 7R87A

Good luck - let us know if you join Club Credor.


----------



## fairfax (Dec 30, 2010)

whineboy said:


> Glad my writeup was helpful. I still enjoy the GCLP993, I really appreciate its very Japanese design.
> 
> Raden/urushi is great and if you like the style go for the 991. I don't think it's currently in production, I didn't see it on the Credor site -- if I recall correctly, it was an LE that came with a wonderful raden/urushi box, so you might be looking at pre-owned. Credor Signo Lineup
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional insights, and glad that the long-term appeal is there. I'm fortunate enough to be in Hong Kong with easy access to the Japan used market so both the 991 and 898 are sourcible. I'm thinking of pairing it with a bracelet from the 995. But after asking around, they say I should expect a 6-12 month turnaround. Would you know if there are faster alternatives?

The GS SBGY really are intriguing and if they have an urushi/raden LE in the works, it may pull me there. But I think it may be years. It's unfortunate there aren't many good photos/videos of the 898/991 to show off the depth of the lacquer work. I'm heavily leaning on the 898/991 and if an interesting SBGY LE comes up, I may go for that too! Will update WUS once I commit!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

fairfax said:


> Thanks for the additional insights, and glad that the long-term appeal is there. I'm fortunate enough to be in Hong Kong with easy access to the Japan used market so both the 991 and 898 are sourcible. I'm thinking of pairing it with a bracelet from the 995. But after asking around, they say I should expect a 6-12 month turnaround. Would you know if there are faster alternatives?
> 
> The GS SBGY really are intriguing and if they have an urushi/raden LE in the works, it may pull me there. But I think it may be years. It's unfortunate there aren't many good photos/videos of the 898/991 to show off the depth of the lacquer work. I'm heavily leaning on the 898/991 and if an interesting SBGY LE comes up, I may go for that too! Will update WUS once I commit!


You might want to set up a search on Chrono24 for the watch. I wouldn't bother with eBay.

I suppose you could try contacting a few Asian dealers who sell pre-owned. I don't have any names to suggest, unfortunately.

I've handled the 995 and the bracelet is great. I was a bit tempted to get one for my 993 but I really like how the 993 looks on a black strap, it makes the watch look dressier.

A raden/urushi Grand Seiko would be quite a treat, I agree, but somehow I don't think that is likely - the production level would just be too low.

Good luck!


----------

